
Lip-Sync Videos to Any Speech - colinprince
https://bhaasha.iiit.ac.in/lipsync/
======
remram
Getting "404 not found" for any video result e.g.
[https://cdn.iiit.ac.in/cdn/bhaasha.iiit.ac.in/lipsync/static...](https://cdn.iiit.ac.in/cdn/bhaasha.iiit.ac.in/lipsync/static/dictator_orig-
synced-CItPG.mp4)

